# Ship scale question



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Just got a kit of the Enterprise aircraft carrier by ARII, and it states it as 1:800 scale.

Not being that great at scale conversions, can anyone tell me roughly how long this kit would be, so I don't have to ruin the box, by removing the plastic wrap? Anyone also have any pics of this kit opened or finished they could post that I can "ohh and ahh" over?

Any help greatly appreciated!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Take the length of the real ship in inches (google is your friend) and divide by 800

Basically take the number of feet, multiply by 12 and divide by 800


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Roughly 16 1/2 inches..........coooool!

Thanks for the help!

Scorp.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Why wouldn't you open the box? Aren't you going to build it?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not like its a rare kit either. I always open kits for a few reasons, one to make sure its complete and not missing anything or a short shot. You can't exchange or return a bad kit 9 years later when you pop it open and find its missing something. Plus shrink wrap continues to shrink with time and warps the box lids badly.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Not building it yet John. It may end up being in the pile for awhile, or may be a winter project. Who knows. LOL

I have Vipers waiting to be built, a large Seaview and Flying Sub staring at me, and of COURSE, the NEW BATTLESTAR is on it's way, and jumping to the front of the build line..........ya know what I mean?

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

All modern day super carriers are about 1000- 1200 feet long.
And if you really want to know go to www.hazegray.org and if you can't still find what you're looking for then try www.navsource.org and click on what ever ship name you are wanting info on.


----------

